# Reversing camera failure



## Penmorvah (May 30, 2014)

My reversing camera fails to come on when reverse gear is selected. The mirrors should also lower to help view the rear end when reversing; both the camera and mirror movement fail to operate correctly. I've checked all the fuses and the manuals, but without finding a cause. Does anyone know if there is a hidden fuse somewhere, or possibly a switch or relay that might have failed? Thanks for any help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do your reverse lights still work? I am assuming this is a very recent model, why not take it back to dealership on warranty? My guess is you have a head unit issue with the trigger signal. Maybe the trigger wire is disconnected?


----------



## Penmorvah (May 30, 2014)

Quadraria10, Thanks for the response. The model is from 2006. The reversing light also fails to come on, so it sounds like a single fault. Not heard of the trigger wire before; where is that located?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Penmorvah
Your reversing camera takes its power and on/off signal from your reverse light circuit. The trigger wire connects the reverse light power to your head unit or video display. There will be a splice from your reverse light to your camera, unless your camera doesn't require its own power connection. You should find this around your hatch or trunk. I suspect one of your connections has come undone. Otherwise there will be a fuse for the reverse lights, its either in the drivers area or under the hood. Fuse may be blown because wire separated and shorted the circuit.


----------

